# Chevy Club of the Philippines (Cruze Pictures)



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

Here's some pics. We've got a Chevy Club that's forming here in the Philippines. We're in close contact with Chevrolet management here and they're very supportive of our club.


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

My very own Black Cruze... 1.8L LS A/T.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow I'm so jealous, that looks like a lot of fun. Cant wait for some US clubs


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

I have nt even seen another cruze here in CO yet


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

A Cruze Cruise! Love it! 

I can't wait to get mine. Hopefully follow suit with some other GTA Cruze-ers!


----------



## crusin_cruze (Nov 10, 2010)

Wonderful! Loving the first picture, its perfect! Philippines has a strong auto scene, glad to see the cruze is being represented well over their


----------



## buzzkiller58 (Dec 21, 2010)

Great photos! Looks like good friends and good times!


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

KrissKross said:


>


Any more pics of the car at the bottom,look like aftermarket rims?
Loved the time I spent in the Philippinas "MABUHAY"


----------



## eric_macatuggal (Mar 23, 2011)

*how to join the club*

how does one join the club? I am also a proud chevy cruze owner since November 2010.


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

Check our facebook. C3-PH (Chevrolet Cruze Club Philippines). just search it.
we just had another EB, meet up last weekend.


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## EXPSD (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrads!! Looks like you folks got it together!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I want that red Cruze /droooooool


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

anyone know what *rims* those are on the *red* car?


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

looking good guys. nice too see you got a pretty nice club going there. its nice to see pics of manila and tagaytay(im assuming). i used to be from manila but im in toronto now. you should get your whole club to sign up here. maybe even get a separate section just for your club.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Love the red one too and how did you get the WTC car there??!!


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

cruze-control said:


> looking good guys. nice too see you got a pretty nice club going there. its nice to see pics of manila and tagaytay(im assuming). i used to be from manila but im in toronto now. you should get your whole club to sign up here. maybe even get a separate section just for your club.


not a bad idea


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

justmike said:


> Love the red one too and how did you get the WTC car there??!!


There's a Philippine Touring Car Championship here PTCC the production cars
The Cruze is a badass car and won several legs and I think made it to 2nd overall (if i'm not mistaken).
BRE (Blanco Racing Engineering)/Chevy Motorsports team has only 1 car on the team, and it's the Cruze. It's the only Cruze on the track vs other teams with 2+ cars on their team. Ford Focus', Civics, etc. We're underdogs but a team to watch out for. Hopefully they bring in another Cruze or 2 for this year's PTCC.

So far we love our Cruzes


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

sloaner said:


> anyone know what *rims* those are on the red car?


not really sure..but i'll get back to you on that


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

KrissKross said:


> not really sure..but i'll get back to you on that


Thanks I wouldent mind having a set of those on my car


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

sloaner said:


> Thanks I wouldent mind having a set of those on my car


Those are *Concept One* rims 

And to share... something all of us Cruzers can be proud of
*The Chevrolet Cruze is now the 2010-2011 Philippines' Car of the Year* as of April 7, 2011. We were all there to support Chevy. Among those in the top 5 were the Subaru Impreza (Sedan), Jaguar XF, Mitsubishi ASX, and the Hyundai Sonata


----------



## carlwushu (Jun 3, 2011)

gift from God, we're loving this car.. very low noise, and stable.. so far fuel efficiency ratio for city drive -- 14 kpl


----------



## bmallillin (Jul 13, 2011)

nice to see C3-P here and excited to have the Cruze soon !


----------



## iien_isidro (Nov 27, 2011)

*new member from the philippines*

I just bought my cruze last September 2011 and I love the car. Hopefully I can join any C3-PH activities.
:th_coolio:


----------



## iien_isidro (Nov 27, 2011)

any upcoming activities? :question:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Cruzzer said:


> Loved the time I spent in the Philippinas


Gigitty!

Yes more pics, info on the red car please.


----------



## shermanWTC (Jan 31, 2012)

My Cruze at Motorcade at Mall of Asia during 100th year celebration of Chevrolet on Nov 2011. 
More Fun in the Philippines!


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

@ *shermanWTC*, 

Which cruze do you own? is it the gray one or the blue one? 
Coz that White Cruze in the pix you posted is mine. 


cheers!
phantom


----------



## shermanWTC (Jan 31, 2012)

@phantom,

Mine is the pewter grey in front.


----------



## jethro (Apr 15, 2012)

i want cruze but my bank approval still on process its been almost 2weeks now., anybody there who want to help me regarding my application for loan.,,,,,


----------



## pk2090 (Dec 7, 2011)

what type of rims are those ? your car looks sweet


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Makes me sad every time I see this thread. Too bad there's only 2 of us in AZ that love the car/fun/hanging out.


----------

